# Flying Tumbler Pigeons



## hariprasad (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello guys,

This is for tumbler guys. How long is your tumblers usually fly and how many birds do you fly at a time. I know there are a lot of different breeds of tumblers out there..... just want to know the timings and the performance style.

Thanks,
hari


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

i have irish breed of tumblers limerick tumblers 6 of them they fly about 5 mins then rest then again they do about 15 flips each in the 5 mins i fly them with 5 homers and 2 pouters


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have Birmingham rollers, Not technically a tumbler but a performance breed none the less.

They fly for about 30 mins and spin 10 - 30ft without stopping. Some spin so fast its impossible to count them.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

When ifirst got back into pigeons, because of rollers my neighbor got and flew a pair of, i thought that the easier to count their rolls the better and ones you couldn't count rolls at all and rolled continuously were supposed to be bad.. lol. now know other way around but enjoy more tumbler type quality roller ability still when think back to those two too. now i have about thirty five that roll ten, some maybe twenty feet still in mix (as haven't been able to work with all), i have to cut back and sell. buddy gave me bunch of young unflown offspring of Pensom (he swore guy who won show who sold said they were: "Jensen strain")high velocity strain birmingham rollers, for some breeder white racing homers i took him.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

When one from original kit i traded with him for, first rolled twenty feet, i and neighbors it (still too young maybe, as not showing any gender indicaters), was under (lol), spazed the heck out! It rolls twice the length of electric pole, but stops and pulls up before hitting the vehicles. rest from that kit stop and start again at ten to only several feet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are few tumbler breeds that even perform or fly anymore. Most have focused on looks.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

it depends were you are in the world like the middle east have tumblers for mostly flying and in the usa for show ireland is a mix so it really depends


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

There are solid performing Portuguese tumblers and some nice little Spanish friar tumblers. I have flown both with good results.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm supposed to trade for some Portuguese tumblers from flying stock, but last time this guy just never showed up, then i didn't here back from for year when were supposed to meet that day..


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Jim Torrao has some very nice ones. my original birds came from him by way of north carloina. They have great type and are solid performers.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Any pics of his ports? as guy getting from this time hopefully (as already had bred out frosted chinease owls for him), is in and got his birds from, is on/around NC TN border.


----------

